# What personality type(s) goes with architect?



## Running in the Meadow (May 15, 2010)

Talk Myers-Briggs and I'll understand.  Don't know Enneagram yet. 

I'm wondering what type matches with architect--my dd is thinking she'd like to be one, and I'm just wondering what personality types like that job the most and why. She'd be more interested in designing houses, not big buildings. 

Thanks!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an INTP friend T/F about 50% that looves this profession and she is studying to become one. My sister is also an architect and it was her dream since she was little, but I don't know her type.


----------



## KMitch (Oct 18, 2010)

I almost became an architect, but I ended up changing to engineering upon entering college. I don't think personality has a lot to do it as opposed to having strong visual/spatial thinking skills.


----------



## Running in the Meadow (May 15, 2010)

Hm, she is very strong on visual spatial skills. She started drawing her dream house floor plans around age 7 I think. Which was a big deal since she didn't really learn to write until age 9. 

But she's an ESFJ (I'm pretty sure), so I'm wondering if that's too technical a field for such a people person or not. She is good at, but often bored by math. She'd rather read a story or learn history.


----------

